# Speeding up Processing for visas - Prospective Marriage Visa 300



## martian (Nov 27, 2017)

How to speed up the processing for Prospective Marriage Visa?
I am planning to upload all the documents ASAP. What about Medical/Health Assessment? The current processing time is 18 months, which is ridiculously long waiting time. 

The home affairs website says "If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the 'View health assessment' tab in ImmiAccount.............. To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible."

Also, "Health checks are valid for one year. If it takes longer than one year to process your visa application, you may have to undertake additional health checks at your own expense."

SO, What is the ideal time to get health assessment done? Any ideas guys?

Could you please share any other tips to speed up the processing for PMV 300?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

There is no way to speed up the process other than submitting the required documents that are asked for. 

Personally, I would do the health check up if I am able to as soon as possible - just in case all my doco's are in order and a CO takes a look, they can give me an early grant.


----------



## Gelaaa (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, 

14-18 months is the global processing time. All we can do is submit all the evidence of genuine relationship, (continuous chat logs, updated photos or travel together) It may also depends on the country if it considered high risk. Moreover all we can do it patiently wait. You can apply for tourist visa while waiting for PMV300. Im on my 3rd month of waiting for any update on my applicant.


----------



## martian (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks and all the best!


----------



## pavan821 (Mar 8, 2020)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 14-18 months is the global processing time. All we can do is submit all the evidence of genuine relationship, (continuous chat logs, updated photos or travel together) It may also depends on the country if it considered high risk. Moreover all we can do it patiently wait. You can apply for tourist visa while waiting for PMV300. Im on my 3rd month of waiting for any update on my applicant.


Hello, can i please know when you got your application granted?
am waiting for mine :fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance


----------

